# Will API Algeafix hurt plants



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Spot treating with excel is prob a safer option than using algecide. You have to fix the underlying cause to stop algae but you already knew that. You just have to find the right balance between ferts, co2 and light. If the tank is new than it may take some time. My point is I would avoid using the algaefix.


----------



## DeDeuce (May 18, 2007)

I've used it once as a ditch effort, as I had a pretty nasty case of hair algae. Followed the instructions on the bottle and it totally eradicated it. It didn't appear to stress out my fish or plants with the exception of fissidens fontanus, It didn't kill it but it browned up after the treatment and it took some time for it to recover. I would use it again if things were to somehow get out of control yet again. That said, many have had bad experiences with it so take what I say with a grain of salt. Ironically, it also caused a green water bloom a week after I stopped treating. I did a large water change after I stopped using it (mainly to remove the remaining product) but failed to perform any subsequent changes thereafter for a week. I'm pretty confident that the remaining dead/decaying algae caused an ammonia spike which caused the green water. I was able to beat the green water by cutting back on ferts, bumping up the co2, and diligent water changes. Since then, my tank has had time for the plant mass to increase significantly and I've been virtually algae free for some time now. All that said, there is an inherent risk to using most types of algae treatments, whether it's H202, Excel, or alagefix. To me, it was try the stuff or rip everything out and start anew. Like another posted mentioned, it really boils down to achieving balance in your tank. My case seemed to be related to plant mass or the lack thereof. I will say that algaefix kept things in check for me until I was able deal with the real problem:icon_wink

Regards,

Don


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Tayjay76 said:


> I have a 15 gallon aquarium will glosso, blyxa japonica, pogostemon helferi, and riccia fluitans. I have a lot of diffuse green and brown hair algea. I have heard that this product works well for killing these types of algea. My only concern is if it will harm any of my plants. I know that this wont cure the underlying cause, but it will kill the algea and thats what I need for now. Thanks.



so far whenever i used it, it never harmed any plants.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i've used it and i haven't noticed it affecting my plants. careful with it though because after i do notice the fish get extra hyper when i dose. i dont recommend over dosing it.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

happi said:


> so far whenever i used it, it never harmed any plants.


Dido


----------

